# Adobe funds SQLite consortium ...



## Brad Snyder (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.news.com/83'1-1358'_3-9879'1'-39.html?tag=head


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 26, 2008)

Seem our multiuser needs made its way...


----------

